# midohio saugeye trail



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

the first tournement of the mid ohio saugeye trail will be april 3 at indian lake . go to the website www.midohiosaugeyetrail.com for info


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like we are going to have good weather for the event, looking forward to seeing everyone and getting out on the water.


----------

